# Zinc defiency in all of us



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hi all, ok i want you all to do something........

I have been reading on the internet recently when i found that zinc and vitamin A is found as vital nutrients in our diet, and that they are linked to Proteins (it ultilizes the formation of Protein)

So after a little research i found a simple way to see if you are lacking in zinc or Vitamin A.

Look at your nails, are they smooth, shiny and have a pinkish glow? Do they have any abrasion or white spots on them?????

I have probably one little spot of white on each of my nails telling me i am lacking in zinc and vitamin A. because these are linked with Proteins, and that 60% of it is found in muscle tissue, i was wondering if this could prevent you in gaining muscle?? So i have looked in various books etc and the fact is that almost all of the population is lacking in it. Now maybe it isnt a major factor in gaining weight but doesnt every little thing help????

Zinc and vitamin A is found in fruit,

Meats like

Round steak

Lamb chops

Pork loin

Liver

Poultry

Legumes

Nuts

Seeds

Seafood

Bran

Whole-wheat flour

Eggs

Whole grains

Pumpkin seeds

Brewers' yeast

Wheat germ

Non-fat dry milk

Ground mustard

Animal sources have more readily available zinc

Now most of you probably dont lack in zinc or vit A because most of these are high in Protein anyway, just thought it's interesting to read and thought it might help. Please give me feedback about your nails cas im interested to see if you lack in zinc and vitamin A

Try this site

www.mmeade.com/cheat/zinc.html

Thanks for listening 

J


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i do mate my nails are just pink, was guna buy some zinc and vitamin a tablets from h and b

not much and just take one aday

still might

my gf has them but you need to take them everyday

i don't eat fruit which makes it really bad for me!

i just have the odd spot on my nails here or there though


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i might try those tablets out, just want to try to get rid of some of these white patches, obviosly malnutrition is not good for my workout and dietary plans.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Resurrect this one

Dietary zinc restriction in normal young men was associated with a significant decrease in serum testosterone concentrations after 20 weeks of zinc restriction (baseline versus post-zinc restriction mean +/- SD, 39.9 +/- 7.1 versus 10.6 +/- 3.6 nmol/L, respectively; p = 0.005). Zinc supplementation of marginally zinc-deficient normal elderly men for six months resulted in an increase in serum testosterone from 8.3 +/- 6.3 to 16.0 +/- 4.4 nmol/L (p = 0.02). We conclude that zinc may play an important role in modulating serum testosterone levels in normal men.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

my nails seem smooth and shiny so hopefully im ok. hackskii what is round steak is it fillet or something. please excuse my culanary ignorance


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Ahh thanks hacksi, been on the zinc supplementation for a couple of weeks now, no noticeable changes. hopefully ill be able to get my erections back  Jk


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *i do mate my nails are just pink, was guna buy some zinc and vitamin a tablets from h and b*
> 
> ...


u could try Health rack who have store nationwide, or u can mail order from them, try: www.healthrack.co.uk


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

h and b have them for 99p a pack i think was guna go in but had no time

will ahv a look at that site later!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

robdog, round steak is a cut and a cheap cut at that. That kindof meat needs to be used in the pressure cooker or maybe the crock pot. I dont like those cheap cuts but zinc is in all beef. I eat alot of meat so I dont think I can be deficient in that one. But at night before bed might boost test levels and with me going post cycle in less than a month, dont think I have not thought of that. 

I have read somewhere that a mans climax makes him lose some zinc so if you are having alot of orgasms then supplementing zinc might be a good thing.


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

I always thought those white spots were lack of calcium, DAMN THOSE SUNNY DELIGHT ADVERTS!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

Ah sunny delight, I've been meaning to slag them off for ages now, lying overmarketed junk juice!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

I never liked sunny delight, when i drunk 1 glass i came back and drunk 10 litres just to quench my thirst.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

indeed,

mixed with vodka sunny deligth is delightful

but the stuff sucks as a thirst quenching drink

but what does beat water eh?

waiting for winger to jump in and say BEER!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

anything mixed with voka tastes delightful


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How about hackskii jumping in and saying BEER!

BEER

Actually getting back to the zinc thing, at the moment I am taking ZMA and got it on sale at the store and picked the cheapest one. Says to take 3 grams (capsules) just before bed on an empty stomach. I feel it makes me dream better. It could be helping me post cycle right now. I feel pretty good.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

really??? very interesting, never even knew they sold tablets just for zinc, gonna have to buy some of those i think, JUST CANT GET RID OF THESE WHITE SPOTS ON MY NAILS!!!! actually i'll post a pic...


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

dont know if you guys can see that very well, the camera doesnt really show the size of em that well but you can just about see em. i have been eating like 6 portions of fruit everyday to get rid of em but they wont go away:confused:


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Funny u should mention Sunny D....

As most of you probably know my body chemistry is fairly toxic at the best of times... the amount of substances I've taken overthe yeasr causes me to set off airport security machines used to detect bombs  - but Sunny D knocks me sideways..... I've only ever drunk it twice, and on both occaisions I found that I had to go adn lie down due to the massive headache it gave me...

I looked at the label sometime later (when I could C again!) and saw there were more E numbers in there than a chemical recycling plant.... and this stuff is marketed as being healthy.....


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i know, its this stuff thats causing cancer and all the rest with all its preservatives...


----------

